# brown baging



## risktaker27 (Jun 16, 2012)

just trying to get a better understanding of the brown baging step how does this affect the curing process.is this a critical part in the curing does the bag some how suck out more moisture from inside the buds.after buds are dry to the touch can you put them straight into the jars or would that coz mold? cuz i know after hanging and dry to the touch their is still moisture inside the buds but anyways

thx a bunch Risktaker


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 16, 2012)

I just be jarin mine friend. Been cut bout ten days and I keep fan blowin to them and in the dark. I just trimmed all off me harvest and got 6x1lt jars out of three plant. Now in jar I will toss like salad dayly and remove lid to release any moistures. Hope yual do well my friend.

BWD


----------



## risktaker27 (Jun 16, 2012)

thx BWD i mean that would make more sence to me anyway


----------



## ston-loc (Jun 16, 2012)

A lot of people skip the bag step, and go straight from hanging dry into containers. Search around the stickies and read up. There's a lot of great info. I pretty much do the same as BWD described also.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 16, 2012)

I hang the branches with the larger buds, but the smaller "popcorn" buds I put in a paper bag to slow their drying. I did this with a plant I just harvested and I noticed that by putting the smaller buds in the bag, I was able to slow their drying past the point of the hanging branches. 

In drying, I believe the slower the better, but the trick is to not let mold set in. I made sure to open the bag multiple times a day and I took the buds out of the bag daily and rearranged them.

AG


----------



## Locked (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't bag...used to but found it an unnecessary step for me. I hang for a cpl days till the buds are dry to the touch or so, then trim the buds from the branch and begin the jar and burp routine. Jmo


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 17, 2012)

Yup skip the bag and be just hangin 10-14 days or till the branch makes a deffinete "snap" when yual bend it then right into jars it goes. Toss everyday and burp jar like Hamster says for bout another 10-14 days then settle in fur the cure. Works every time fur me never had mold yet. Good luck what ever trail yual choose friend.

BWD


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 17, 2012)

brown bagging seems to be more for people in more humid areas or people after a quick dry.

a rule of thumb ive read which worked for me is a day for every 10% of relative humidity in your drying area +1more, so 50%=6 days. jar it up with a hygrometer in and if over 75% hang back up. burp the jar untill it stays steady below 65%rh~ still burp less often till desired dryness (id go for 59ish. anything under 55~ wont cure anymore (i read)


----------



## Sour Deez (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey BWD and Hamster how long do you take the lid off every time you burp?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 19, 2012)

Just takes lid off long enough to pipe me pipe full. Take lids off toss couple seconds mixin them up let set on table with lids off while i smoke me pipe then I toss gain put lid back on and repeat the next day. Burp them about once day for 10-14 days after jarred and then thats bout it. Hope yur trail finds yur travels well friend.


BWD


----------

